# Hidden In Plain Sight



## GanjaGuru (Jan 11, 2006)

One day many years ago I stopped by a friends house on a warm summer day.
We were sitting on lawn chairs in his back yard just chillin'.
I noticed this hedge-looking plant a few feet away.  It was under a dome of chicken wire about 4' across & 3' tall.  I look around and see about 4 or 5 more scattered around the back yard.
It had leaves that looked just like marijuana leaves, but it was bushy, not straight & tall & x-mas tree-looking, like pot.
And it had yellow flowers and red berries, so I knew it wasn't pot.
I couldn't stop checking it out.  I'd seen plants that had leaves that resembled pot before but this was an exact match.
I reached over and tore off a little piece of a leaf that poked out of the chicken wire and smelled it.  Damn!  It even smelled like pot.
I look up and my friend is smiling.
"Damn" I said "If I didn't know any better I'd swear that this was pot."
"Taste one of the berries" he says.
I lifted up the screen, picked a berry--
It was plastic.
I picked a flower.  Plastic.
My friend busted out laughing.

My friend liked pot but he had these nosy neighbors that had two teen-age kids.  There was nowhere to grow pot on his prop. that couldn't be seen.
By selectively topping the plant, and training them to grow in a hedge-like shape and then adding plastic flowers and berries he bought at a crafts/hobby shop, he hid his pot in plain sight.
There was netting over the fruit trees in his back yard (to keep the birds off); those bushes under the chicken wire didn't look out of place at all.

He grew pot like that for years, never got ripped.


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

A few years back my friend and I did an outdoor grow during the summer in his back yard. His back yard was basically a huge hill with a garden of seemingly random bushes that get direct sunlight nearly _all day_. We had seven bag seed plants that all grew nicely and turned out being female..anyway..

One day after work my buddy was out of town so I went into his back yard to water the plants as instructed (I was the rookie back then) and as Im watering the plants my buddy's dad (who I thought had full knowledge of this grow, turns out my buddy didnt even tell him) walks out onto his sun deck facing the back yard and says to me "So, Chuck, you thought you'd just come over and water my garden for me?" to which I replied "Nah Im watering our mary jane crop!" and so he says "Mary Jane? You mean pot?! Your growing pot in my back yard and I didn't even know about it?" at which point Im figuring this guy is gonna kill me, so rather sheepishly I say "Well I thought you knew..John said he told you?!" to which he replies "No, John didn't tell me. And just to let you know, Im damn impressed you guys took it upon yourselves to grow your own, but now that I look around, _where are they?_"

John and I had placed them so well in the already massive garden that it was nearly impossible to see the 'special' plants unless your actually walking through the garden, so I had to take John's dad around and show him the plants and after he had seen all of them he had a good laugh and just said "I don't care about it cause I don't know about it, catch my meaning?" to which I replied "Yes sir."

PS The seven plants only harvested 4 1/2 ozs. because John _refused_ to fertilize the plants at all, if properly fertilized it the yield would've been maybe double or triple that and much more potent, but noooo.. "I want 100% organic weed!" he says..pssh.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope that your friend has learned that animal shit IS organic fertilizer.


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah he knows that now, though that was the last grow I did with him anyway because I didn't appreciate him lying to me about the circumstances of the grow.

PS Names in the story are fake for the sake of those involved


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

That was pretty F'ed up.Least he could have done was tell you his Dad didn't know. What if his pop turned out to be very uncool. close call if you ask me.
Now the real question. Did you smoke his Dad up?


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup, that was f'ed up, because before we started the grow I thought his dad was the 'uncool' type and I mentioned it to my friend and he assured me that his dad knew about it and said it was fine. Anyway, it turned out ok, and I learned that when growing, its best to have a one man operation, at least in my opinion from my own experience.

Did we smoke up his old man? I know I did, but I didn't have much contact with my buddy after that grow, due to the ** involved. But, at the time I actually worked for his old man, so I did get the chance to show my appreciation by smoking a big fattie with him


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool thread GG. Yeah insane that  is cool.

I was helping a freind re-build his deck last summer and right next to it was a bushy sumac tree. off to the side tangled in the tree was a male 12' plant. I 'bout crapped my pants. It was a male, but it was enormous. Apprently my freind was twisting em up on his old deck and would throw his seeds in that area. Well goes to show ya. His family would sit out on the deck and stuff without a clue.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Jan 12, 2006)

My friend told me that some kids in DC grew a bunch of marijuana plants on top of their high school and never got caught.


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

Now _that_ takes more balls than brains, only a bunch of high school teenagers would be stupid enough to do something like that lol


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Now _that_ takes more balls than brains, only a bunch of high school teenagers would be stupid enough to do something like that lol


 
come on insane: now you know we were that way too once. LOL
but yeah, that is a BIG set of cohonas. god how did they water it without getting caught?


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> come on insane: now you know we were that way too once. LOL
> but yeah, that is a BIG set of cohonas. god how did they water it without getting caught?


 
yeah I guess your right..thats definatly quite a task to water plants a couple times a week on top of a roof which is obviously exposed and visible if anyone cares to look... night watering raids? LOL

I can just imagine some kids sneakin onto their school grounds at 1am all dressed in black with ladders and watering cans..God bless those kids..LOL


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 13, 2006)

This is something that happened circa 1977.

My folks were out of town for a few days and had asked me stop by Wed. a.m. and take the trash cans out to the curb.  So I take one out and then, as I'm getting the 2nd one, I happen to glance over the 5' tall brick wall that seperated the prop. from the neighbors.
Could I believe my eyes?  Do I see 5 pot plants, all about 4' tall and chock full 'o bud, grlowing in the ground outside the window?
I got high with the guy who used to live there a couple of times in his garage and he'd clean his weed and carelessly toss the seeds and stems out the window (to dispose of them; his trash cans were out there too).  He had moved out about 7 months ago when he got married and moved somewhere back east. 

His disposable techniques, leaving a bit to be desired had missed the trash cans and some of the seeds, in backyard soil and watered only by rain, had sprouted.  And done okay (although they were short and skinny).
I jumped the fence to get a better look.
Yep, pot alright.
I hop back over the fence rubbing my hands in glee.  No one owned the pot (I'd lost contact with the guy who used to live there).  It belonged to anyone.
So I'm in the house and I'm getting empty trash bags and clippers and scissors to do some harvestin'.
I'm taking a leak and I look next door and see 2 L.A. County Sheriff's walking down the driveway!
So I walk out all casual-like and say "what's up"?
Cop #1 says "we had a report of a possible burglery, a young white male with long hair and a beard."
He shoots me one of those cop looks, you know which one.
I was a young white male with long hair and a beard.
"Were you just over here"? he asks.
I'm out at the wall by now and I look down the driveway and cop #2 is standing back there standing there, looking at the plants.  He knew what they were.
"Yeah" I say.  "I thought I saw what looked like pot and I jumped over the fence to see.  No one has lived here since last year."  The 100% truth, because, so far, I was guilty of no crime except possibly a minor case of traspassing.
So by now the  3 of us are standing back by the plants, the cops on the pot side.
Cop #2 rips the plants up and
I SWEAR ON A STACK OF POT I'M NOT MAKING THIS UP
says "Throw these away for us will ya buddy" and HANDS ME THE PLANTS OVER THE FENCE.
"Yes sir!" I say, being a concerned citizen and a good American and all and threw them in the trash can that was there.
Then they leave.
I prob got 3/4 of a lb. but the BEST PART is they were seeds from the legendary Columbian Gold weed that was everywhere mid-70's.  Kept me and my pals baked til ******* spring baby.

Now, I know that's not standard police proceedure.  They were either sadly derelict in their duty or reeeaaallllyyyy cool, I haven't a clue.
Either way, I won.
The moral of this story:
Sometimes honesty IS the best policy.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2006)

Hell yeah, LEO generous. besides. It probably would have been paperwork for them without a bust. The best kind of QP the free kind. Cool read GG.


----------



## Insane (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup, I've always found that when dealing with police of any kind the best way to get out of it is to just tell them the 100% truth. I mean think about it, those police officers are just people too, and they have a tough enough job if you ask me without having stupid arrogant/ignorant people giving them a hard time on a daily basis. I always try and remember that everyone's got a job to do, even if its to screw me over occasionally lol


----------



## skunk (Jan 16, 2006)

good 1 ganja . i swear some of your story,s seem to come out of a book . but i believe you though. i dont think anyones gonna publish a story like that .


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2006)

i do remember that columbian gold from the mid 70's....  i would love to get hold of some them seeds for sure...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 8, 2006)

Ha haha i wish my dad was like that!!! but he quit smokin and drinking
when my oldest bro was born!! but yeah we have a padio and my 2nd oldest
bros window is right beside it and he always theows his seeds out the window 
cuz he never grew pot he just smoked it. And one day i was playin aome Bball 
and their was 3 little plants grown their it was funny i tryied to move them but 
they died  oh well im grown my own now lol peace


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Back in '80 I was a fresh off active-duty single guy just starting college. So I'm living in a house just off campus with one of my buds and next door to us is this nice old lady (she musta be 65 or so, that was old to me back then). All the houses had these 7' wood fences around the back yard. In the spring the neighborhood was always fragrant with the smell of flowering weed, we never thought much about it as _everybody_ it seemed was growing their own.

One day there's this knock on the door. The nice old lady had come over to see if the 2 college boys wanted a home cooked meal (southern town ya know). So as we're chatting and talking about the recent storm we offer to police up all the tree branches and crap off her yard and roof, etc.

So there we are, being the good nieghbors and all when we head into the backyard to finish off there. What we see along her back fence damn near makes me soil my knickers. A solid, trimed _flowering and budded hedge_ of some of the finest pot plants I've ever laid my red eyes on. She tells us her daughter had planted them years ago when she was in college and she just kept them up since they were such nice bushes. The only trouble she says is every spring she has to trim these buds (she didn't call them "buds", but we kenw what she was talking aobut) off them because it weighs the branches down so much.

So while I'm panting and salivating and generally making an ass of myself at the sight of these delicious plants, Clay pipes up and says, "really? Why, I can make a delightful herbal tea out of that. Great for acking joints and such".

She then opens her garden shed and hands us a frikken _5 gallon bucket full of buds _(I shit you not), grateful that she dosen't have to _burn them like leaves_ (getting older and not sure she can control the fire you see).

A month later her nephew comes over, tears out the plants and puts in azealas. Broke my heart, but the smoke healed me.


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 18, 2006)

these tales of past experiences reminded me of a outdoor guerilla grow i once had well i had a small grove of plants about 10 located in pretty far in the woods off a deer trail but on the ways to the site i planted a couple of plants to distact ones attention from the others but after one day from coming home from work early one day and saw the police coming from the woods with a coup[le of trash bags, well i checked on the site late at night and found the 2 distracters still there you could not help notice them and thought maybe they found something else untill i went to the site and cried the 10 plants were gone.  I quess it shows that some times you try to hide it will be found and if is in front of your face you don't see it. Kinda like glasses on your head and you think you lost them and can't find them.


----------

